# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Solar advertising

## Marc

What on earth is going on?  
It has been weeks that I get exclusively ads about "No Cost" solar systems for NSW and Queensland. 
95% of ads are the same litany of "Home owners joining the no cost solar program" or pathetic words to that effect.  
Besides the fact that there is no such thing as "no cost", what surprises is the barrage of continuous ads non stop. 
Do you get the same?

----------


## Bros

Is it to your email of via Facebook as I get them on Facebook.

----------


## Marc

On facebook I have a choice to shut them down. It is on youtube. I will have to pay for those 'ad free' thingies. How do they work anyway?

----------


## Uncle Bob

It's targeted advertising. Facebook has created a profile of you and sends ads that it think you may be interested in.

----------


## METRIX

> On facebook I have a choice to shut them down. It is on youtube. I will have to pay for those 'ad free' thingies. How do they work anyway?

  I never get any ads on Youtube, use Opera and an add blocker extension, puts a stop to every add and no waiting for any youtubes to start, they just start instantly,

----------


## Marc

Targeted advertising. Sure I know how it works. each time i check out a tool or machine, I get an ad for it. I haven't checked for solar stuff for a long time. Yet this is carpet advertising ... hang on, that was carpet bombing ... well, the same thing. saturation, 100% all I get is a shower of solar ads and ... nothing else! I almost crave for tourism ads or wine or decking screws or something ELSE! Not this pseudo propaganda from "the government" giving away thousands of dollars to "eligible" homeowners ... aaaaaaah.
Nothing like pretend free stuff paid by me to turn me off. 
I'll have to install an ad blocker.

----------


## Bros

> I never get any ads on Youtube, use Opera and an add blocker extension,

    You just have to be aware that some sites will block you if you have ad blocker, sometimes they tell you sometimes not.

----------


## Marc

You are probably right. What surprises me is the intensity and the misdirection of this monothematic ads. 
Oh well ... this too will pass.  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> You just have to be aware that some sites will block you if you have ad blocker, sometimes they tell you sometimes not.

  The sites tell you, if you don't want to disable the blocker which is a simple mouse click you just have chrome installed as well and paste the site into chrome with no add blocker.

----------


## Bros

> The sites tell you, if you don't want to disable the blocker which is a simple mouse click you just have chrome installed as well and paste the site into chrome with no add blocker.

   Not the way mine works and I always use chrome but I come up against sites that have an ad blocker warning and some as I said don't tell you.

----------


## Bart1080

> I never get any ads on Youtube, use Opera and an add blocker extension, puts a stop to every add and no waiting for any youtubes to start, they just start instantly,

  
 Been using this adblock extension on Chrome for over a year.  Really nice, no ads on Utube (if you select this option - See link), some site do warn you of adblock and wont allow you to proceed further until you accepts cookies but generally haven't found this many times and isn't an issue 
If you R using Chrome, click on the link and select the "Add extension".  This will also function for Microsoft Edge if your using the latest version (chromium based). 
Has over 10 million users, so is a popular choice  https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...namgkkbiglidom

----------


## METRIX

I stopped using Chrome a while ago as it has issues uploading images to sites such as this one.
It was also slow compared to Opera. Opera also has a free VPN built in.

----------


## phild01

Opera gets me out of trouble with images on this site, had to swap maybe a year ago because of that.

----------


## METRIX

I prefer opera over chrome now

----------


## fredgassit

Yep, been using using Opera for more than 10 years now. 
I never even knew there were ads on Youtube until someone told me -- that's how good Opera is. 
Enjoy.

----------


## MeasureTwice

> Targeted advertising. Sure I know how it works. each time i check out a tool or machine, I get an ad for it. I haven't checked for solar stuff for a long time. Yet this is carpet advertising ... hang on, that was carpet bombing ... well, the same thing. saturation, 100% all I get is a shower of solar ads and ... nothing else! I almost crave for tourism ads or wine or decking screws or something ELSE! Not this pseudo propaganda from "the government" giving away thousands of dollars to "eligible" homeowners ... aaaaaaah.
> Nothing like pretend free stuff paid by me to turn me off. 
> I'll have to install an ad blocker.

  That's not only how targeted advertising works.  On facebook, you can essentially target any group of people - wide or select.  for example just an age group, or as specific as a tool.  It could also be that the solar companies are targeting a region where they have seen a disproportionate uptake in your region for solar - or maybe renewables as a whole?   
Unfortunately the "targeted" is more for the advertiser rather than you.  You just fall within the criteria set by the companies.  This is how Facebook are allowed to justify selling your data as your personal identity is "anonymous" 
That's my basic understanding of it anyway

----------


## havabeer

I've always giggled at the solar TV ads that keep saying "get in quick to beat the looming price rise"  
where solar installs seemed to have done nothing but get cheaper and cheaper.

----------


## Forrestmount

> What on earth is going on?  
> It has been weeks that I get exclusively ads about "No Cost" solar systems for NSW and Queensland. 
> 95% of ads are the same litany of "Home owners joining the no cost solar program" or pathetic words to that effect.  
> Besides the fact that there is no such thing as "no cost", what surprises is the barrage of continuous ads non stop. 
> Do you get the same?

  I get the same Mar, I have little interest in putting solar on my roof so no idea why I get so many assuming targeted advertising.   
ro

----------

